# Se ho il denaro domani....



## Magixo

Buonasera a tutti,

mi potete aiutare con le seguenti frase in italiano:

1) Se fa bel tempo domani, andremo in montagna.
2) Se ho il denaro domani, comprerò una bella casa.

Sono giuste le frasi 1) e 2)?

Grazie mille,
Magixo


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Salve, Magixo!

*1.* Nella prima frase "domani" indica il giorno successivo ad oggi (un futuro che chiamerei imminente), per cui può essere espressa sia con tempo verbale presente che futuro (i verbi all'interno della frase devono però essere concordati, o entrambi al futuro o entrambi al presente), cioè:
_Se domani *fa* bel tempo, *andiamo* in montagna _(tutto al presente)_  /  Se domani *farà* bel tempo, *andremo* in montagna_ (tutto al futuro)

Ho spostato il "domani" subito dopo il "se", perchè personalmente mi suona più naturale in quella posizione (anche se dove l'avevi messo tu non era errato); nella tua posizione originaria mi suona meglio con virgola spostata prima di "domani", cioè: 
_Se fa bel tempo, domani andiamo in montagna __ /  Se farà bel tempo, domani andremo in montagna_ 

Come alternativa all'espressione "fare bel tempo" si può usare "esserci bel tempo":
_Se domani c'è bel tempo, andiamo in montagna   /  Se domani ci sarà bel tempo, andremo in montagna
_

*2.* Nella seconda frase interpreto quel "domani" come collocato in un futuro vago (ma comunque non immediato), sicuramente non inteso come il giorno successivo ad oggi; quando "domani" significa, come qui, "in futuro", va preceduto dall'articolo indeterminativo (diventa "un domani"). Sempre spostandolo dopo il "se" (perchè, come sopra, mi suona meglio in quella posizione), io trasformerei quindi la frase così:
_Se un domani *avrò* il denaro, *comprerò* una bella casa
_
Per dare un senso più compiuto, la prima parte andrebbe ampliata in uno dei modi seguenti: "_Se un domani avrò il denaro sufficiente/necessario, ecc._"  ; "_Se un domani avrò abbastanza denaro, ecc._"  ;  "_Se un domani avrò denaro a sufficienza_, ecc.".
Inoltre è molto frequente nella lingua italiana (non necessario, ma davvero molto usato, soprattutto nel parlato) utilizzare il pronome "mi" davanti al verbo "comprare" se si sta parlando di un'acquisto personale, per cui la frase completa finale per me sarebbe:
_Se un domani avrò abbastanza denaro, mi comprerò una bella casa

_Anche per questa frase (come già per la N°1) i tempi verbali devono concordare (entrambi al  futuro). Non ho messo la frase alternativa con verbi al presente, perchè qui si parla di un'azione riferita ad un futuro abbastanza lontano, per cui trovo che l'uso del presente non sarebbe molto logico (anche  se nel parlato popolare -perlomeno settentrionale- è piuttosto diffuso  sentire questo tipo di frasi espresse al presente anzichè al futuro).

Scusa se mi sono dilungata. Ora la parola va agli utenti più autorevoli!


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Magixo, Connie è stata molto esauriente qui sopra.
A me, per semplicità, le frasi piacerebbero di più così:
1. Se domani è bello si va in montagna
2. Se domani ho i soldi compro la casa


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> 1. Se domani è bello, si va in montagna


Certamente questa frase di Bice suona scorrevole anche a me! (credevo che a Magixo servisse la correzione dei tempi verbali sulla sua costruzione originale, ma se la frase si può rendere impersonale, con "si va" anzichè "andiamo", va benissimo).


----------



## olaszinho

Per farla breve, secondo le grammatiche tradizionali si dovrebbe usare il doppio futuro, per cui:
1) se domani farà bel tempo, andremo in montagna
2) se domani avrò il danaro compererò una nuova casa. 
I tuoi esempi ricalcano la struttura inglese. Va però aggiunto che nell'italiano colloquiale si può usare anche il presente. Tutto mi fa pensare, però, che essendo un esercizio sull'uso appropriato dei tempi, tu debba utilizzare il doppio futuro, come nelle frasi che ti ho appena scritte.


----------



## Youngfun

Concordo con olaszinho.
Nella lingua colloquiale si dicono anche frasi come "domani andiamo in montagna".

Però la tua scelta di fare l'accordo "frasi che ti ho appena scritte" mi suona arcaicizzante, nell'italiano di oggi normalmente non si usa fare l'accordo.


----------



## olaszinho

Youngfun said:


> Concordo con olaszinho.
> Nella lingua colloquiale si dicono anche frasi come "domani andiamo in montagna".
> 
> Però la tua scelta di fare l'accordo "frasi che ti ho appena scritte" mi suona arcaicizzante, nell'italiano di oggi normalmente non si usa fare l'accordo.



Certo Young, ma il mio esempio è comunque corretto ed ampiamente utilizzato in letteratura. D'altra parte,  io non parlo un italiano standard da manuale per stranieri, livello B2. La lingua è uno strumento estremamente democratico, ognuno può farne l'uso che vuole, sempre che  vi sia consapevolezza delle proprie scelte stilistiche.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Se l'esercizio è soltanto di correzione dei tempi verbali, certamente le due frasi sintetizzate da Olaszinho sono quelle esatte (fermo restando che il tempo presente è molto usato colloquialmente).

Per Youngfun: perchè dici che non si usa l'accordo nell'italiano di oggi? Intendi che all'interno della stessa frase si possono usare tempi presente e futuro insieme, come nelle frasi originali di Magixo? A me le sue frasi non risultano corrette in italiano, proprio perche' costruite secondo la forma inglese, come già detto da Olaszinho (presente nella subordinata e futuro nella principale). Per me frasi brevi di questo tipo suonano bene se sono interamente al presente, o interamente al futuro. Oppure intendevi qualcos'altro?


----------



## Youngfun

Scusami Connie, mi sono espresso male forse.
Non intendevo l'accordo dei tempi, per cui concordo con olaszinho che entrambi i verbi vanno al futuro.

Intendevo l'accordo (in genere e numero) del participio passato con il complemento (o dovrei dire soggetto della frase principale?).
Mentre nella lingua letteraria del passato (neanche tanto, Primo Levi ancora scriveva così) si scriveva: "Le frasi che ti ho scritt*e*", oggi è più usuale dire: "Le frasi che ti ho scritt*o*".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ah, OK! (Infatti per i tempi non avresti parlato di accordo ma di concordanza. Scusa, ma non avevo capito che stavi commentando quella specifica frase di Olaszinho; credevo stessi ancora parlando delle frasi di Magixo).

In merito a questa questione dell'accordo, io non posso che confermare che la forma senza accordo è senza dubbio prevalente sia a livello parlato che scritto (gia' da qualche decennio), ma la forma con accordo non è completamente scomparsa. 
Adottare o meno l'accordo è una scelta stilistica individuale, come già detto da Olaszinho, a seconda dei casi e del registro. Certo oggi è usata piuttosto raramente, ma rimane senz'altro una forma corretta, oltre che elegante.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Quando Olas dice che "essendo un esercizio sull'uso appropriato dei tempi, tu debba utilizzare il doppio futuro, come nelle frasi che ti ho appena scritte" sono d'accordissimo con lui (della serie:"Lega l'asino dove vuole il padrone). Aggiungo che la concordanza al femminile plurale la trovo deliziosa, oltre che ineccepibile.

Mi piacciono anche le sue frasi:

1) se domani farà bel tempo, andremo in montagna.
2) se domani avrò il danaro compØrerò una nuova casa.

Trovo però che la seconda – che, ripeto, andrà bene al professore di italiano lingua straniera – la pronuncerei solo attribuendo a "domani" il significato di "un domani" (cioè in un qualche momento futuro rispetto al momento dell'enunciazione). Mi sembra infatti che per rendere plausibile un auspicio a tempi così ridotti dobbiamo pensare vuoi ad un'eredità attesa per domani, o a un colpo in banca, o alla realizzazione d'un vecchio credito. Se fosse così, tanto varrebbe segnalarlo, al fine di evitare ambiguità.

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Magixo

Connie Eyeland said:


> Salve, Magixo!
> ... i tempi verbali devono concordare (entrambi al  futuro).



Ti ringrazio per una spiegazione profonda. Mi pare che ci siano i casi quando è meglio usare il presente per indicare una azione futura.  

Per esempio,

Comprerai lo yogurt che mi piace tanto?
Se vado al supermercato, lo compro sicuramente. 

Dalla domanda _Comprerai lo yogurt..._ è chiaro che si intende una azione futura, ma nella frase che comincia con _se_ gli esperti di grammatica suggeriscono il presente. 

Che ne dite voi? 

Grazie mille ancora una volta per l'aiuto.
Magixo


----------



## olaszinho

> Dalla domanda _Comprerai lo yogurt..._ è chiaro che si intende una azione futura, ma nella frase che comincia con _se_ gli esperti di grammatica suggeriscono il presente.



Gli esperti di grammatica inglese senz'altro!


----------



## Magixo

olaszinho said:


> Gli esperti di grammatica inglese senz'altro!



No, infatti gli Italiani. 

Ecco il link:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/70798490/Progetto-Italiano-2-Quaderno-degli-esercizi

Esercizio 1 punto 6 a pagina 86.

Le chiavi potete trovare qua:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/70798808/Progetto-Italiano-2-il-libro-dell-insegnante

(Pagina 186, Unità 8)


----------



## olaszinho

Alzo le braccia, non so che cosa dirti. Vediamo che cosa ne pensano gli altri.


----------



## Magixo

olaszinho said:


> ... non so che cosa dirti. Vediamo che cosa ne pensano gli altri.



Il problema è che non so quando usare _futuro _oppure _presente _dopo la parola _se per _una situazione futura_. 

_Ti ringrazio per gli impegni che hai con me.
Magixo


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Comprerai lo yogurt che mi piace tanto?
> Se vado al supermercato, lo compro sicuramente.
> 
> Dalla domanda _Comprerai lo yogurt..._ è chiaro che si intende una azione futura, ma nella frase che comincia con _se_ gli esperti di grammatica suggeriscono il presente.



Ciao, Magixo! Come avevo detto nel mio primo post, quando si parla di un futuro molto vicino (riferito ai prossimi giorni) viene molto naturale l'uso del presente e non è scorretto: lo dice l'Accademia della Crusca; il Serianni nella sua Grammatica Italiana lo definisce "presente _pro futuro_". Va riservato ai casi di "futuro imminente" o in cui si voglia dare un senso di certezza all'azione (in tutti gli altri casi è raccomandato l'uso del futuro); è una costruzione che ha una sua tradizione antica e fa da controparte al "presente storico" (l'uso del presente in una narrazione riferita al passato). 
Vedi qui http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/futuro_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/ al paragrafo 4: _L’uso del futuro in senso temporale è piuttosto ridotto nel parlato colloquiale (Berruto 1998). I valori temporali, modali e aspettuali del futuro sono infatti realizzati ricorrendo ad altri strumenti.  Uno di questi è il cosiddetto presente pro futuro (domani vado al mare),  il cui uso è favorito dalla presenza di un’indicazione temporale, dal  riferimento a una situazione pianificata (le cui basi sono già state  poste al momento dell’enunciazione) e dal sussistere di un’idea di  intenzionalità. _
E qui http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_7/interventi/2444.shtml : _Il  futuro si può esprimere anche col presente, quando si asserisce la  propria volontà o la certezza dell'evento; mentre il futuro esprime  perlopiù incertezza. La frase «Domani vado a casa di Luigi, così conoscerò la sua famiglia» è corretta._ (Questa è addirittura una frase con tempi misti).

Resta inteso che il tempo futuro è quello con cui non puoi sbagliare; è giusto in ogni caso, sia che ci si riferisca ad un momento imminente che lontano. Però nei casi anzidetti (futuro imminente e certezza), puoi esprimere l'azione anche (non necessariamente) al presente. E' una scelta, non un obbligo.

Nello specifico caso del tuo esempio, per forma di cortesia la domanda non pone limiti di tempo all'interlocutore e gli lascia l'opzione se accontentare o meno la richiesta, quindi è espressa al futuro (ti sto chiedendo il favore di comprarmi lo yogurt che mi piace, ma non ti sto dicendo di comprarmelo a breve, né sto cercando di persuaderti ad accontentarmi; lo comprerai quando puoi e se vuoi).
La stessa domanda avrebbe potuto essere espressa al presente (anche con l'eventuale aggiunta del verbo "potere"), volendo essere più persuasiva, più familiare e suggerendo l'idea che l'azione avvenga entro tempi brevi, come nel caso di un figlio che si rivolgesse alla madre : "Mi compri/puoi comprare lo yogurt che mi piace tanto (per favore)?". 
(Nella forma colloquiale familiare, secondo me è prevalente la costruzione inclusiva del pronome personale "mi" prima del verbo)

La risposta può avere entrambi i tempi, futuro o presente; la scelta del presente nel tuo esempio si sposa con la conferma (dato dall'avverbio "sicuramente") che farò ciò che mi chiedi  (se si verifica l'ipotesi di andare al supermercato) e trasmette l'idea che lo farò in tempi brevi (cioè la prima volta che mi capiterà di andarci).
Detto ciò, devo però dire che personalmente non mi piace il presente nella subordinata ipotetica ("se") del tuo esempio. Se contenesse un avverbio o locuzione temporale di futuro imminente, come ad esempio: _"Se domani/dopodomani/in questi giorni/questa settimana/ecc. vado al supermercato, lo compro sicuramente"_, mi suonerebbe già meglio, ma nonostante tutto rimane a mio avviso preferibile la forma standard al futuro: "Se andrò al supermercato, lo comprerò sicuramente".


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> Il problema è che non so quando usare _futuro _oppure _presente _dopo la parola _se _per una situazione futura_.
> _



Magixo, come detto sostanzialmente da tutti quelli che ti hanno risposto, se usi sempre il futuro non puoi sbagliare. 
Le informazioni che ti ho dato sopra possono servirti a capire perchè in certi casi trovi frasi italiane espresse al presente con senso futuro e quali siano le specifiche situazioni in cui lo puoi usare, volendo, come alternativa al futuro.
Ma, se hai dubbi, vai sul sicuro usando il futuro.


----------



## Youngfun

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> 2) se domani avrò il danaro compØrerò una nuova casa.


Ciao Giorgio.
Visto che esiste il verbo comperare, non si può coniugare al futuro compererò?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Connie.

Complimenti per i tuoi interventi, sempre molto esaustivi e chiari.
C'è però una cosa, nel tuo post #17 che mi lascia un po' perplesso. Tu parli del presente _pro futuro_ per i casi di "imminenza" dell'accadimento al quale rimanda il verbo. Io sono dell'avviso che il criterio che governa l'uso di questo tempo sia piuttosto la "certezza (dell'enunciatore) intorno al verificarsi dell'accadimento" in un momento — di solito segnalato da un avverbiale di tempo — che segnala appunto la proiezione in un momento "a venire": es. "L'anno prossimo andiamo a Rovigno, in Croazia."
In sostanza, mi sembra che il criterio della "prossimità" o "imminenza" (essenzialmente quantitativo) vada temperato da considerazioni sull'atteggiamento dell'enunciatore nei confronti del suo proprio "dictum" — e quindi, se vogliamo, considerazioni che hanno a che fare con la modalizzazione e alla modalità.
Che ne dici?

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Young.

Alla voce *comperare*, il Treccani si limita a dirci: V. COMPRARE.
Se però "compererò" esiste, ho l'impressione che sia molto raro.

GS
PS Con i verbi derivati bisogna andare cauti: fare —> farò; disfare—> disferò ...


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Giorgio.

Ti ringrazio per l'attenzione e le ottime puntualizzazioni! Certamente condivido quanto con competenza hai espresso.
In effetti dal mi post l'imminenza di un evento poteva essere interpretata come criterio a sé stante per l'adozione del "presente _pro futuro"; _avrei dovuto evitare ogni ambiguità sottolineando meglio che la condizione prioritaria è la convinzione/certezza da parte del parlante circa il verificarsi dell'azione che sta preannunciando. 
La prossimità temporale dell'evento è un elemento collaterale, che io trovo però avere un'influenza sulla modalità. Il grado di certezza può dipendere dalla distanza temporale che intercorre tra il momento in cui il parlante preannucia l'azione e quello in cui la stessa si dovrebbe compiere: minore è la distanza tra questi due momenti e presumibilmente minore è l'eventualità che sopravvengano imprevisti ostacolanti la realizzazione dell'evento; questo a mio avviso favorirebbe la modalità di certezza del parlante, implicando quindi la possibilità di utilizzare il tempo presente. 

Sicuramente l'imminenza dell'azione non potrebbe suggerire l'uso del presente qualora la frase contenesse eloquenti espressioni modali di incertezza, come avverbi dubitativi o verbi d'opinione: negli esempi "Stasera forse andrò al cinema" o "Credo che stasera andrò al cinema" il momento in cui è previsto il realizzarsi dell'azione è sì molto prossimo, ma la presenza di "forse" e "credo" esprime inequivocabilmente incertezza, escludendo la possibilità di adottare il tempo presente. 

E' solo in assenza di chiare espressioni che rivelino l'incertezza/certezza del parlante che vedo nell'elemento avverbiale temporale un indicatore di modalità, cioè qualora l'azione abbia collocazione in un tempo futuro non lontano, opto per l'utilizzo del verbo al presente, basando la scelta sulla deduzione "prossimità dell'azione = presumibile maggior certezza che si realizzi", come sopra esposto.   
Quanto fin qui detto è un discorso che ha senso comunque solo in presenza di esercizi come quelli che ci ha sottoposto Magix, ossia frasi prive di predicato, dove il compilatore debba inserire il tempo verbale più appropriato (a scelta tra futuro e presente _pro futuro_) desumendolo dai pochi indizi che lo scarno contenuto di ciascuna di esse offre. 

Vedo ora che l'argomento del presente_ pro futuro_ è già stato trattato in quest'altro thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1883969&langid=14 , dove altri utenti, come me, tendono ad assegnare il tempo presente tenendo conto della prossimità temporale quale condizione predisponente la modalità certa. Tu stesso hai contribuito a quel thread con sapienti interventi, tra cui il #11, dal quale mi pare di capire che anche per te ci sarebbe un'interazione tra collocazione temporale dell'azione e tempo verbale prescelto (oppure ho malinteso?).
Infine sottolineo che quando parlo di imminenza/prossimità temporale non mi riferisco a un momento imminente nel senso stretto del termine, ma a un momento collocato entro il lasso temporale che nella mia testa reputo breve e quindi indicatore di possibile utilizzo del presente (non posso quantificare la lunghezza di quel lasso, perchè varia da un'azione all'altra; ad esempio "tra un mese" può essere un termine breve se riferito all'annuncio di un trasloco e lungo se riferito all'annuncio di una cena); lo stesso concetto (solo più chiaramente) è stato da te espresso nel thread citato.

Chiudo scusandomi per la mia incapacità di sintesi!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Connie.

Quello che dici è del tutto condivisibile oltre a essere assai ben detto. Mi sono andato a riguardare il _thread_ che hai avuto la gentilezza di segnalarmi, e ho riflettuto sul mio _post_.
Credo di condividere ancora quel che scrissi allora, ma mi sento anche di aggiungere che la scelta del tempo grammaticale può dipendere anche dalla semantica del _verbo_. "Traslocare", probabilmente, è meno adatto di altri verbi a entrare in una congettura a dieci anni. Si tratta tuttavia d'una impressione che deriva dalla "conoscenza del mondo". Mi parrebbe già più plausibile "Tra dieci anni, se non ho sfondato come scrittore, accetto il lavoro in banca...".

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## Connie Eyeland

> [Youngfun] Visto che esiste il verbo comperare, non si può coniugare al futuro compererò?


Tecnicamente si potrebbe (vedi la pagina del coniugatore WR di "comperare":  http://www.wordreference.com/conj/ITverbs.aspx?v=comperare ), ma non ho mai sentito pronunciare da nessuno il futuro "comp*E*rerò", nemmeno dai parlanti che usano sempre "comp*E*rare" per l'infinito. Questo conferma quanto già dettoti da G.Spizzi.
 Un controllo su Google conferma ulteriormente l'enorme sproporzione numerica tra le occorrenze dell'una e dell'altra variante; tra l'altro penso che anche i pochi che la usano per iscritto, poi nella velocità del parlato la pronuncino comunque "comprerò". 
La sua pronuncia completa, infatti, non mi pare molto naturale e fluida e il suo suono non è molto gradevole (a me ricorda quello dell'onomatopea primaria _perepepè_...!).


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione

Questo thread, una volta chiarito il dubbio proposto nel post iniziale,  sta diventando un trattato di grammatica alla "di tutto un po'".
Come sapete il forum non è un sostituto dei libri di grammatica ed è necessario non "allargarsi" oltre *lo specifico* della domanda fatta nel primo post.

Grazie comunque a tutti per i contributi dati.

=Thread chiuso=


----------

